# BT Broadband SetUp (ADSL Modem + Router)



## simpsod8 (Dec 20, 2003)

Have been a happy BT Yahoo! Broadband user, with my NetGear DM602.

I now want to add a wireless laptop connection and, to prepare, I have bought a D-Link DI-624+ Router to add into the system.

I have tried re-setting my modem to work in 'modem mode', but whenever I run the Router 'setup wizard', the system will not work.

The Router Internet Options are:

* Dynamic IP Address;
* Static IP Address:
* PPPoE;
* PPTP;

I have tried all 4 options, but I am pretty sure I should be using the Dynamic IP Address option.

I am rather hopeless on such matters, but hopefully someone out there has got these 2 bits of kit to work alongside each other.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Having looked at the DM602 and DI-614+ documentation the first thing I think you'll find is that both devices default to the IP address 192.168.0.1. You can't have both devices on the same IP address, in fact you're going to have to change the LAN sub-net of one or other of the devices altogether.

I also note from the DM602 documention that when it is used in modem-only mode page 5-11 of the manual states "Note: If you change the modem from Router Mode to Modem Mode, your computer must configured with a static IP address of 192.168.0.2-192.168.0.253, a Subnet Mask of 255.255.255.0, and a Gateway Address of 192.168.0.1 to be able to connect to the modems built-in configuration pages."

Thus I would suggest changing the DI-624+ to have a static IP address of 192.168.0.2 on it's WAN port, so that the DM602 can talk to it. On the LAN side of the DI-624+ I would change to an entirely different sub-net such as 192.168.1.0 / 255.255.255.0 or 10.0.0.0 / 255.255.255.0, whereby the router has a LAN IP address of, say, 10.0.0.1 (if the second of my examples isued) and it allocates IP addresses to the LAN as the DHCP server in the range 10.0.0.2 -10.0.0.254.

I would also suggest you read something like the thread (http://bbs.adslguide.org.uk/showthreaded.php?Cat=&Board=dslrouter&Number=1013224&page=&view=&sb=&o=) which, although it does not deal with the DI-624+, does describe some probs encountered by someone trying to use the DM602 in modem-only mode with a Netgear wireless router. Judging by the difficulty they had trying to get 2 pieces of Netgear kit to work together, you could have a struggle on your hands! 
But at least get the kit on different sub-nets as then you will be able to address each by a unique IP address and access them via the IE GUI.


----------



## simpsod8 (Dec 20, 2003)

many thanks Coulterp.

Going out now (families!), but will get onto this (and report back) tomorrow.


----------



## 10forcash (Aug 7, 2003)

You have to treat each bit of kit seperately, the modem has to run in PPPoE mode to connect to BT, if it has a DHCP server built in, you can use this to configure your wireless router, with the gateway set as the 'hard' address of your modem,
eg. Modem front end (BT facing) PPPoE, back end 192.168.1.1. Router front end 192.168.1.2, with gateway set to 192.168.1.1 with all client's handled by the modem's DHCP. If not, set the modem back end address as 'hard', configure the router's gateway to this and let it handle the clients by itself using DHCP
Cheers,
10forcash
ps. not read the documetation 'cos I couldn't be ar$ed, but the principles are the same whatever the kit is, I use an Eicon ADSL modem with a Linksys wireless router and a switch running the wired connections off that
good luck


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

To contact BT the modem has to use PPPoA (you'll find this is the UK ADSL norm).


----------



## 10forcash (Aug 7, 2003)

PPPoA is a variation on the PPPoE theme......works on mine a treat
Cheers,
10forcash


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Just pointing out that UK (BT provided) ADSL requires PPPoA (Point-to-Point Protocol over ATM) rather than PPPoE (Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet). http://www.adslguide.org.uk/qanda.asp?faq=technical#Q213


----------



## 10forcash (Aug 7, 2003)

The difference being....
Ahem, PpPoE treats connections as if the DSL were connected to a switch, PPPoA treats connections as if it were connected to a multiplexer (DSLAM), the access protocols are essentialy the same, some DSL modems have the option of either, some one or the other although both protocols have enough commonality to operate across either type of link without degredation in performance, the only tell tale sign will be an extra second or two on initial negotiation.
cheers,
10forcash


----------



## 10forcash (Aug 7, 2003)

Coulterp,
don't want a pi$$ing contest, just pointing out that PPPoE will work on a PPPoA service provider
Cheers,
10forcash


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Likewise I'm sure. 
Just pointing out that different parameters will be required entered if using PPPoA or PPPoE is used (certainly in the case on my DSL modem).


----------



## 10forcash (Aug 7, 2003)

Of course.
i'm assuming Simpsod8 has used the parameters, usename and gateway (hg??.bt??) supplied to him/ her
Simpsod8, have you configured your router to use the netgear as the gateway?
try configuring manually instead of using the wizard.
Also, don't forget coulterp's advice regarding the different network addresses
cheers,
10forcash
[edited for 'df' alcohol abuse spelling]


----------



## simpsod8 (Dec 20, 2003)

sorry fellas, for the delay.

You need to realise that I'm just an ordinary, non-technical punter; out of necessity, I know how to find & change an IP address, but I'm pretty much bluffing at that stage, never mind beyond. But I can follow clear instructions, in to follow English ('back end', 'front end' ? I guess this means LAN and WAN or visa versa).

Anyway, I have pretty much given up on this; and will probably just go out and buy a combined ADSL Wireless Router. Any recommendations? (I can probably just take my D-Link DI 624+ back for a refund).

It could well just be me being thick / stupid, but I simply can not manage to configure both devices at the same time:

* I have tried changing the IP address of each device, keeping one on 192.168.0.1, but I can never then configure the modem; I can only configure the modem when I strip the D-Link out again;

* In concept, I think I SHOULD be able to continue to use my existing Modem in router mode and, as you mentioned, continue to use it as the DHCP Server; and really just add the router in as a wireless facility;

* I have punched lots & lots of IP numbers in, both LAN and WAN, and have covered many possible combinations;

I realsie that it is probably me that is fault but what 'joe public' really needs is a simple set of instructions that says, for your particular kit, in very clear & specific terms:

1. Do this first;
2. Then this;
3. Change the IP address of KitA to x;
4. Change the IP address of KitB to y;

In theory, I think the modem in 'modem mode' does not have an IP address; it is just a modem. But I have (I think) tried setting the modem to 192.168.0.2 (and other numbers).

Maybe I was close in 'modem mode'; cos then the set wizard should work. The major problem was plugging my BT Internet details ([email protected]@btinternet.com, ad password) into the Router. These fields appear 'automatically' if I choose the PPPoE option, but the system still will not work. If I choose the 'Dynamic IP Address' option (which I THINK is the one I should choose for BT Broadband?), I can not find anywhere to slot in these settings.

I fear I am maybe just a basketcase and that, to configure this kit, you really need to work with computers or be a real enthusiast. Sadly, I'm neither.

If any one can provide me with a list of instructions, I will pay good money for that. Otherwise, I guess we just give up as a remote effort.


----------



## simpsod8 (Dec 20, 2003)

By the way, I have also tried taking the power off both the modem (a common trick with NetGear (all?) modems), and the D-Link Router.

Coulterp, I did try to follow your instructions (and your cash10). But had trouble with the 3rd para - "On the LAN side...192.168.1.0" - it would not allow me to use that number (invalid or something). I guess you might have meant 192.168.0.1 instead. Anyway, I tried both.

Anyway, many thanks for your efforts, both of you.

David


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

If the devices are both using the default IP address of 192.168.0.1 that you are quite correct in saying you could not configure both devices at the same time. This is one of the reasons for getting them on different sub-nets. 

I said "On the LAN side of the DI-624+ I would change to an entirely different sub-net such as 192.168.1.0 / 255.255.255.0". By that I meant the router would have an address 192.168.1.1 and the other devices on the LAN have addresses 192.168.1.x (where x is 2 to 254). Address 192.168.1.0 is, as you discovered, not a valid address.

The Netgear can be reset to factory defaults by depressing the recessed button (on the back somewhere) for 10-15 seconds. I expect there is probably something similar on the D-link.


----------



## 10forcash (Aug 7, 2003)

One last try,
Rather than plugging the ADSL modem into the WAN side of your wireless router, have you tried plugging it into the WAN side and using the netgear in router mode, this will provide DHCP to the LAN and wireless, making sure you disable it on the Dlink first. The Netgear will provide the NAT and security for your connection.
Cheers,
10forcash


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

simpsod8 said:


> sorry fellas, for the delay.
> ...
> 
> Anyway, I have pretty much given up on this; and will probably just go out and buy a combined ADSL Wireless Router. Any recommendations? (I can probably just take my D-Link DI 624+ back for a refund).
> ...


On re-reading. If you are thinking of returning the D-link DI 624+ for a refund and still want to add wireless .. then why not continue to use your DM602 as a modem/router and add a Wireless Access Point (WAP)? This will extend your wired network to wireless and should hopefully be less painful that trying to force the DM602 to be just a modem and shoe-horning in the D-link. The DM602 then gives you all the NAT and security features as before, handles your ADSL link and the WAP adds your wireless. With hindsight (!) probably a better solution than having two routers. There are, of course, as you say a couple of wireless ADSL modem/routers ... but as you've already got the DM602, seems a waste to ditch it.

Netgear produce a couple of WAPs (e.g. the WG602 54Mbps) which should hopefully be easier to link up to the DM602 (being from the same stable and all that). You'd use the DM602 more-or-less as factory configured for modem/router opreration and the WAP just plug into a LAN port, and should also work in near factory delivery default configuration.


----------

